# 2018 Tesla Model X S Complete Battery Pack Modules 75KWh SOLAR 1088794-00-A OEM



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

2018 Tesla Model X S Complete Battery Pack Modules 75KWh SOLAR 1088794-00-A OEM On Ebay

Price: $16,514.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/402828617535?


----------

